

Technology behind Rackspace Cloud Monitoring - pquerna
http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2011/12/17/technology-cloud-monitoring/

======
tszming
The 1st comment is rather impressive:

"Wow. I’m the author of Big Brother – the first web-based system and network
monitor… still just C and some scripts… that level of complexity scares the
crap out of me!"

~~~
pquerna
(author here)

Big Brother is pretty cool. I remember using it long ago too :)

I certainly respect the simplicity of BigBrother, but the scopes of the
products are completely different. Rackspace Cloud Monitoring is a SaaS built
with the ability to be used by hundreds of thousands of unique customers,
monitoring millions of 'things'. It also has a goal of never losing the trust
of our users -- user's generally don't care if your data center is having a
bad day, but they certainly do care if you didn't alert them when their site
is down, and so multi-region durability gets added to a requirement list.

Complexity does come from these kind of requirements.

------
zmonkeyz
Thanks for the link. I'm always looking for articles involving monitoring
infrastructure.

